# Bientot Noel !



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

*bonjour les amis, hohoho!
c'est bientot Noel,
et je vous le souhaite excellent !

alors, joyeux Noel !

hohoho!


**






et arrêtez de commander des Macs, ça pèse une tonne, merci !*


----------



## joanes (20 Décembre 2005)

Ah ces nioubs  


(*ça* pèse)


----------



## macmarco (20 Décembre 2005)

Sa par exemple !


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

C'est la belle nuit de Noël,
La neige étend son manteau blanc
Et les yeux levés vers le ciel, 
À genoux les petits enfants, 
Avant de fermer les paupières, 
Font une dernière prière.

Petit papa Noël, quand tu descendras du ciel,
Avec des jouets par milliers, 
N'oublie pas mon petit soulier.
Mais avant de partir, il faudra bien te couvrir,
Dehors tu dois avoir si froid,
C'est un peu à cause de moi.
Il me tarde tant que le jour se lève
Pour voir ce que tu m'as apporté :
Tous les beaux joujoux que je vois en rêve
Et que je t'ai commandés.
Petit papa Noël, quand tu descendras du ciel,
Avec des jouets par milliers,
N'oublie pas mon petit soulier !

Le marchand de sable est passé, 
Les enfants vont faire dodo, 
Et tu vas pouvoir commencer
Avec ta hotte sur le dos
Au son des cloches des églises
Ta distribution de surprises.

Petit papa Noël, quand tu descendras du ciel
Avec des jouets par milliers
N'oublie pas mon petit soulier.
Si tu dois t'arrêter
Sur les toits du monde entier
Tout ça avant demain matin, 
Mets-toi vite, vite en chemin.
Et quand tu seras sur ton beau nuage, 
Viens d'abord sur notre maison
Je n'ai pas été tous les jours bien sage,
Mais j'en demande pardon.
Petit papa Noël, quand tu descendras du ciel,
Avec des jouets par milliers,
N'oublie pas mon petit soulier !
Petit papa Noël.


----------



## mikoo (20 Décembre 2005)

Je t'ai acheté un godemichet rouge et blanc en fourure de loutre cher papa noël, ça te plait?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Un ancien qui s'amuse??  

Edit: Bravo stook c'est ce que j'appelle de la rapidité.


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai acheté un godemichet rouge et blanc en fourure de loutre cher papa noël, ça te plait?




en voila une bonne idée 
j'adore !
mais c'est a moi de faire les cadeaux.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

petit papa joel


----------



## mikoo (20 Décembre 2005)

Petit Papa noël, offre à la caissière un sac à dos bébé pour son fils qui aime les pâtés en croute.
 :sleep:


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Petit Papa noël, offre à la caissière un sac à dos bébé pour son fils qui aime les pâtés en croute.
> :sleep:



si tel est son desir


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

Cher papa noel

Je profite que tu sois là pour te rapeller
que l'année dernière
la salope en string
n'est pas arrivée.

merci donc de corriger cette année.


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Cher papa noel
> 
> Je profite que tu sois là pour te rapeller
> que l'année dernière
> ...




mince, 
je suis désolé, mais a force de la tester pour etre sur qu'elle soit en bon etat, je l'ai cassé
je vais me reparer ça de suite


----------



## mikoo (20 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Cher papa noel
> 
> Je profite que tu sois là pour te rapeller
> que l'année dernière
> ...



elle était pas en rupture de stock? parce que mon vieux avait commander la salope couleur endives, et rien non plus...


----------



## Pervers Noël (20 Décembre 2005)

Ah une bonne soirée en club le 25 !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Cher papa noel
> 
> Je profite que tu sois là pour te rapeller
> que l'année dernière
> ...


Elle a été livrée chez jahrom 


C'est bon je suis deja loin


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

C'est quoi tous ces papa noéls pendus en place publique et accrochés aux murs et fenêtres ? Mêtier à risque.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elle a été livrée chez jahrom
> 
> 
> C'est bon je suis deja loin





> Points disco     Votre niveau de réputation pour ce message est très positif.


 
C'est une honte! 
Et en plus j'ai les noms!


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elle a été livrée chez jahrom



La *photographie *est une technique permettant de fixer une image de façon permanente sur une surface sensible, à l'aide de la lumière et des objets qui la reflètent.


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi tous ces papa noéls pendus en place publique et accrochés aux murs et fenêtres ? Mêtier à risque.



 z'ont que ce qu'ils méritent.


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

Une question.....est ce qu'ils existent


----------



## macmarco (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une question.....est ce qu'ils existent




D'aucuns le prétendent.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

*Oui ouiche iou euh mairie cristmeus, Oui ouiche iou euh mairie cristmeus, Oui ouiche iou euh mairie cristmeus ande eun appie niou yeur ! *


----------



## Pervers Noël (21 Décembre 2005)

J'en n'ai jamais entendu une dire oui ouiche


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Je vends un troupeau de rennes très peu utilisé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

Moi, je préfère la Mère Noël.


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Tien !! elle a des bottes aussi


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je préfère la Mère Noël.



Moi je préfère la fille 






:love:


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère la fille
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas besoin de passer par la cheminée pour mettre le feu....:love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de passer par la cheminée pour mettre le feu....:love: :love:



Sûr. Elle a l'air bien chaude la petite.


----------



## joanes (21 Décembre 2005)

Et les soeurs Noël alors....






:love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Et les soeurs Noël alors....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tripote ?


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

C&#8217;est les s½urs le l&#8217;homme invisible?


----------



## joanes (21 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C?est les s½urs le l?homme invisible?




Pour voir les soeurs : retournez en page 1 du thread SVP (un petit problème technique vite résolu. Non mais !!! On va pas se laisser em*** par monsieur tripote non?   )


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (21 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi tous ces papa noéls pendus en place publique et accrochés aux murs et fenêtres ? Mêtier à risque.



Hohoho!, tu l'as dit, bien dangereux
Hohoho!


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (21 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je préfère la Mère Noël.





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère la fille





			
				joanes a dit:
			
		

> Et les soeurs Noël alors....



Non, non!
on avait dit pas la famille.


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (21 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une question.....est ce qu'ils existent



pardon?.


----------



## joanes (21 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une question.....est ce qu'ils existent




Le père je ne sais pas, mais les soeurs c'est sur...:love:


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (21 Décembre 2005)

Pervers Noël a dit:
			
		

> J'en n'ai jamais entendu une dire oui ouiche



Hohoho, un collegue
je te salue 
Hohoho!


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (21 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Le père je ne sais pas, mais les soeurs c'est sur...:love:





*On a dit pas la Famille *


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (21 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> *Oui ouiche iou euh mairie cristmeus, Oui ouiche iou euh mairie cristmeus, Oui ouiche iou euh mairie cristmeus ande eun appie niou yeur ! *



Hohoho!
en voila un bon chant de Noel,
je vois que tu as retrouvé ton "esprit de Noel"
c'est bien
Hohoho!


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

C&#8217;est ça l&#8217;esprit de noël


----------



## joanes (21 Décembre 2005)

Petit Papa Noel a dit:
			
		

> *On a dit pas la Famille *




Oh ça va hein, c'est l'esprit de noël quoi....


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

Petit papa noël, c'est moche ce que tu fait comme métier, tu gagne pas plus du smic.


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

Le jeu des 7 familles???

Et qui va demander le fils....?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Le jeu des 7 familles???
> 
> Et qui va demander le fils....?



Le fils ? Le voici :






Il est pas mignon ?


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

c'est un fake, ya pas de barbe !


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le fils ? Le voici :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est mignon.
:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est un fake, ya pas de barbe !



Tronche de fake !     

P.S. : j'ai pas pu te bouler vert sur ce coup, vBulletin ayant refusé. Ce sera pour une autre fois.


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

> c'est un fake, ya pas de barbe !


Mais non le voici avec un peu de barbe, il suffisait d'attendre que ça repousse


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2005)

> Non, non!
> on avait dit pas la famille




tans que c'est pas la grand mère.....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Mais non le voici avec un peu de barbe, il suffisait d'attendre que ça repousse




Vous les nourissez aux hormones chez la famille nowel ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il est mignon.
> :rose:


Le papa ? ouais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

Son chien :


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Son chien :



:love: qu'il est beau


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

et ça son voisin


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Son chien :



 J&#8217;aimerais en avoir un comme ça:love::love: Magnifique


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

Et l'amant de Mère Noel? Il se cache?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2005)

ben moi je fait un calin a mon chat et il est plus bo que le chien


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et l'amant de Mère Noel? Il se cache?


Il est là


----------



## Patamach (21 Décembre 2005)

Note: penser à rendre mon ipod à Apple


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et ça son voisin


il est parti en sucette le voisin


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> il est parti en sucette le voisin



 Il a peut-être été attrapé par le père noël&#8230;


----------



## Malow (21 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> il est parti en sucette le voisin



tu m'étonnes !!!


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

P'tain, paie ta demi molle  le pere noel !!! :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2005)

Bah oui, c la vie, plus de boulot a la rue...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Malow (21 Décembre 2005)

Quelle belle reconversion !!!


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Putain mais c'est l'abbé Pierre ça !!


----------



## Malow (21 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain mais c'est l'abbé Pierre ça !!



Pas la peine de crier....chut, fallait pas le dire....c'est joel qui va pas être content !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2005)

Il se refait une forme le petit papa nouWêl...


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

Et lui qui est ce?


----------



## Malow (21 Décembre 2005)

Et bien il est pas prêt d'arriver le père Noël ......


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et lui qui est ce?




un ami:sleep:


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et lui qui est ce?


Il y à même les _LOL _sur ta photo
sinon je pense tout naturellement à une personne d'un certain âge très attentionné envers sa femme ou sa maîtres** :rateau:


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2005)

Source : les infos sur Wanadoo


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> http://actu.wanadoo.fr/Inc/index_peo...igw&iTab=pe  o


 c'est une blague


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Meldon reviens !!!!!!


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> c'est une blague



Non, c'est passé aussi à la télé.


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est passé aussi à la télé.




Alors si c'est passé à la télé


----------



## Malow (21 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

>



Quel hypocrite ce Benoit ! :hein:


----------



## Imaginus (21 Décembre 2005)

Lettre à Papa Noel


J'ai été gentil et très sage cette année mon Petit Papa Noel mais je me permet de te faire juste une petite réclamation pour l'année derniere afin que tu ne fasses point d'erreur cette année...


-J'avais demandé un monospace en gris metallisé et PAS EN VERT PUTAIN ! 
-J'avais demandé (j'ai aussi envoyé une lettre de reclamation au diocese pour me faire remboursé le cierge que j'ai acheté à l'eglise puis brulé) : Que ma BELLE DOCHE reste chez elle ! (elle sent la veille clope c'est infame.. Un clone de la grand mere de Malcom...).
-J'avais demandé que ma soeur se case avec un mec qui en a. Elle a epousé un militaire. Je voulais qu'elle epouse mon banquier qui lui courait apres depuis des lustres... T'as rien compris...

Enfin dans la mesure ou j'aurais pas mon PowerMac Quad j'aimerais au moins que tu m'envoyes une paire de chaussettes neuve histoire que je me tape plus la honte devant mes collegues de travail avec ma meilleure paire repiécée environ 16 ou 17 fois...

Merci papa noel...

Comme j'ai un doute pour ton code postal je vais ecrire celui de la Laponie. Parait que tu creches labas avec Mere Noel... 


PS: C'est vrai que t'as posé nu avec Jenna Jemeson ?
PPS: Evidement ma commande est identique à celle de l'année derniere + la paire de chaussettes


Imaginus


----------



## Malow (21 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Lettre à Papa Noel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imaginus, je suis occupé pour le moment.... 

Le père Noël.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

QUAD ??


http://www.femme-devot.com/christmas/bilder/cov.jpg


----------



## kaviar (21 Décembre 2005)

Bon, pour revenir à des choses sérieuses, il est encore là l'espèce de gros lutin barbu. Parce que merci, tu m'as foutu un beau bordel l'année dernière!!!!

Je te laisse juger*!!!





Qu'elle idée aussi, de te stationner là alors qu'il y a plein de place à côté !!!

Le problème hormis que l'on se les soit gelées tout l'hiver, c'est que les assurances ne veulent pas me rembourser arguant du fait que tu n'existerais pas !!!!

J'aimerais savoir quelles sont tes intentions. 
Me rembourser mon toit ?? 
Venir me donner un coup de main pour réparer ??

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

Il faut lui réclamer des dommages et intérêts...


----------



## kaviar (21 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il faut lui réclamer des dommages et intérêts...


Je voudrais bien, mais à chaque fois que je lui téléphone je tombe sur sa messagerie !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour revenir à des choses sérieuses, il est encore là l'espèce de gros lutin barbu. Parce que merci, tu m'as foutu un beau bordel l'année dernière!!!!
> 
> Je te laisse juger*!!!
> 
> ...



une vraie descente d'organe    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2005)

putain, il doit bouffer beaucoup, vu le nombre de personnes a chier....


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

ahhh c'était lui le noël dernier !!!


----------



## reineman (21 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Imaginus, je suis occupé pour le moment....
> 
> Le père Noël.




tu serais pas une petite cocheune toi?
moué


----------



## sylko (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Malow (21 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas une petite cocheune toi?
> moué




Joyeux Noël !!! :casse:


----------



## reineman (21 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël !!! :casse:



oauis moi aussi..j'te souhaite des joujoux pleins ta hotte


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2005)

Zouayeux NouWel a tous (j'ai un peu d'avance, moi ? :mouais:  )


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Bonne Pâques


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2005)

ué la c'est carrement tot...


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> ué la c'est carrement tot...




Bonne St Valentin...


----------



## sylko (21 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oauis moi aussi..j'te souhaite des joujoux pleins ta hotte


 
La hot?


----------



## reineman (21 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La hot?



c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oauis moi aussi..j'te souhaite des joujoux pleins ta *motte*


 :affraid: 
'Mande pardon ??? 

 ( ouh je suis fourbe ! :rateau: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Décembre 2005)

tiens, plus qu'un jour....


----------



## gratteur-fou (23 Décembre 2005)

um en effet, heureusement que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui les cadeaux que j'avais commandé par internet ya une semaine...sinon pas de cadeaux pour les amis et la famille


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

fait chier il me reste à acheter le cadeau de mon père.
la flemme. 
:sleep:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Décembre 2005)

Voila, je pars cette aprem et je reviens mercredi donc avec un peu d'avance....


Joyeux noel ! 


a+


----------



## gratteur-fou (23 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Voila, je pars cette aprem et je reviens mercredi donc avec un peu d'avance....
> 
> 
> Joyeux noel !
> ...


joyeux Noël super green


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> fait chier il me reste à acheter le cadeau de mon père.
> la flemme.
> :sleep:


Ben si tu dois aller dans le centre de Nantes ou pire, à Atlantis, bon courage !  :love:


----------



## Fondug (23 Décembre 2005)

ah ben sympa, la drh vient de nous distribuer 100 euros de cheques cadeau chacun, c'était pas prévu, cool ! Bon verifions qu'ils sont valables au Hustler café...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

tain sympa dis donc ! 
ca fait un demi iPod nano pratiquement !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Décembre 2005)

tiens, mais c'est ce soir NOeL.....


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

ben nan vu que c'est demain


----------



## richard-deux (24 Décembre 2005)

Edit:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3563869&postcount=104


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, mais c'est ce soir NOeL.....



*Stook n'a pas été sage*
il a floodé et surtout pire encore :

il a fait grève


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (25 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Stook n'a pas été sage*
> il a floodé et surtout pire encore :
> 
> il a fait grève





Mais il a ete gaté comme les autres.
Hohoho!
d'ailleurs, je profite d'une connexion internet pour vous dire que ma mission est rempli,
a l'année prochaine mes enfants,
Hohoho!


*Noyeux Joel ! *


+++


----------



## Warflo (25 Décembre 2005)

Alors tu poste plus jusqu'a l'année prochaine?


----------



## House M.D. (25 Décembre 2005)

Bah faut croire


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Décembre 2005)

pinaise, en voila un Noel.....pfff....
content qu'il soit fini....
meme si c'est avec un doigt en moins.....enfin, presque.....


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> meme si c'est avec un doigt en moins.....enfin, presque.....


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, en voila un Noel.....pfff....
> content qu'il soit fini....
> meme si c'est avec un doigt en moins.....enfin, presque.....




*Quand je disais*
que le floodeur gréviste n'avait pas été sage cette année...


----------



## mikoo (26 Décembre 2005)

Petit Papa Noel a dit:
			
		

> Mais il *a ete gaté* comme les autres.
> Hohoho!
> d'ailleurs, je profite d'une connexion internet pour vous dire que ma mission est rempl*i*,
> *a* l'année prochaine



ta prochaine mission est de prendre des cours de français.
au lieu de jouer au lutin explorateur avec mère fouettarde.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quand je disais*
> que le floodeur gréviste n'avait pas été sage cette année...



mouais, ben, j'ai bien ete puni.... 
bah, j'ai eu des cadeaux, mais mon index, pinaise, mon index....bon, il tient a nouveau, c'est cool...
enfin, maintenant ça me fait sourire...mais sur le coup...


----------

